# hila



## Gavril

In what contexts would the word _hila_ be appropriate? For example,


_Oli hirveästi kärpäsiä mökin lähistöllä, mutta kärpäsiä torjui mökin oven edessä oleva hila.

Vaihtoehto_ ristikko_-sanalle on sana_ hila_.

Kaloja pyydystetään yleensä ongella tai hilalla/verkolla.

Katsottaen kalaparvea voidaan joskus havaita ihanoita hilamuotoja.

Lasi muodostuu hienosta hilasta molekyylejä.
_

Also, according to one dictionary (sanakirja.org), _hila_ can also mean 

- "grid (in electronics)"
- "gate"

Does anyone know what "grid" and "gate" specifically refer to in this case?


Kiitoksia paljon


----------



## hui

In everyday contexts, I do not remember seeing _hila_ anywhere but in crosswords.


_Mökin ympärillä oli hirveästi kärpäsiä, mutta niitä torjui (mökin) oven edessä oleva _hila* (hyttys/kärpäs-)verkko*_._
_Vaihtoehto_ ristikko_-sanalle on sana_ hila_._ *(It is not.)*
_ Kaloja pyydystetään yleensä ongella tai _hilalla/_verkolla._
_ Katsottaen kalaparvea voidaan joskus havaita _ihanoita ihania_ muotoja._*(???)*
_ Lasi muodostuu hienosta __hilasta molekyylejä_ *molekyylihilasta/kidehilasta* - although it doesn't since glass does not have a chrystal structure
Technical uses:


a molecular *grid*
the *gate* of field-effect transistor (FET)
the *grid *of electronic tube (it has the same function as the gate in FET)
 in opticts, *diffraction grating* (?), the multiple parallel thin slots
EDIT: an additional definition (dictionary, I've never heard it in real-life): _hila = riukuveräjä_, a gate made of thin wooden poles, I think the gate was opened and closed by sliding the poles one at a time horizontally along the fence.


----------



## Gavril

hui said:


> [*]_ Katsottaen kalaparvea voidaan joskus havaita _ihanoita ihania_ muotoja._*(???)*
> [*]


_

I meant to say, 

"When one watches a school of fish swimming, one can sometimes perceive beautiful lattice patterns (formed by the school of fish)."

What would be your suggestion for how to say this? (More than one dictionary translates hila as "lattice".)_


----------



## hui

> "When one watches a school of fish swimming, one can sometimes perceive beautiful lattice patterns (formed by the school of fish)."
> 
> What would be your suggestion for how to say this? (More than one dictionary translates _hila_ as "lattice".)


The only "lattice pattern" that makes sense to me is the moiré pattern caused by the overlapping "layers" of fish. I guess the Finnish term is _läikekuvio_. However, I think many (or most) Finns would not know what it means and would better understand _moiré-kuvio _or _moiré-ilmiöstä johtuva kuvio._


----------

